# Air Force One turned Canadian forest firefighter



## RackMaster (Jul 7, 2012)

This is a pretty cool piece of both American and Canadian history.  I often wonder where a lot of those air frames go. 

Reminds me of when we got to Kabul and a couple guys went on a flight in a Dutch Chinook.  They recognized the aircraft from when it was a Canadian bird.



> *Air Force One turned Canadian forest firefighter*
> 
> *Strange story of workhorse plane*
> 
> ...


----------



## CDG (Jul 7, 2012)

Cool story.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Seems the alternate AF-1 is doing what it does best, flying despite the heat. Lord knows, RMN took tons of heat his last few years in office. 

RF 1


----------



## Scotth (Jul 10, 2012)

A great story no doubt.  Also a real testament to the engineers who designed an airframe that old and it is still flying today as a work horse fire fighter, amazing.


----------

